# very weird buck



## mlayers (Aug 22, 2011)

MY son and his buddies was this weekend and his buddy brother shot a very nice 8 point. Took them until the next day to find him. I went over to help them skin the buck and what is weird about it there is no fat at all on this deer. And I mean NO FAT at all I have never seen this in the 40+ yrs of hunting. It had strange looking veins coming right up to the hide. We found another wound where it looked like another arrow had hit it early. It had a strange smell to it also. I told them I would not be comfortable eating this deer. So we caped it out and they picked the meat. So I was wondering what would you do it you ran across this. Thanks Matt


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm not sure if Ohio has a "meat unfit for human consumption" deal or not, but PA does. Maybe call your local GP, or call the headquarters of whatever Wildlife District you're in and ask for their advice. I sure want to deal with a deer that smelled wrong!


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

It's a post rut, hard running buck. He's used up his fat reserves. It's not uncommon this time of year and the neck meat especially will have a strong rut oder. I grew up in a butcher shop /meat processing plant and have seen many bucks like that. It's sort of like cattle, no fat on bulls compared to steers and cows.


----------



## buckeye dan (Jan 31, 2012)

X2

Post rut very active deer with all the hormones and juices still flowing. Then there is the adrenaline and shock from the actual kill. If there are no visible signs of infection from the other wound then it's probably safe to eat. It'll be gamey though. There are lots of things you can do in the cooking process to relieve that. Try to soak as much blood from the meat as possible for starters.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Sounds like a prime canidate for presure canning with a beef bullion cube in each jar. Problem solved.


----------

